# Pet transport for problematic cat



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

I had arranged for my problematic cat to go to a rescue centre at the end of last month, but then he started to have stomach problems and they wanted to know what was wrong with him first before they gave the ok for him to come in. They have now said they can take him and he will be going there on Monday. Does anyone know of any pet transport agency's that wouldn't mind taking him if he bit or stuck his claws in?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having to give one of your cats to a Rescue. I would advise you asking the Rescue to recommend someone local who will transport you with the cat. 

The easiest cat carriers to put a skittish cat in are the top loading white wire carriers. If you are not able to put him in one of these, then I suggest buying or borrowing a small dog crate, and putting food inside to tempt him in, then quickly shutting the door. 

Once he is inside the carrier or dog crate he won't have the opportunity to bite or scratch anyone on the way to the Shelter. 

If you cannot get hold of a dog crate, ask the Rescue if you can borrow their cat trap. That way, attracted by food, your cat will go in without you needing to handle him. A trap will fit in the back of a medium size hatchback car with the rear seats folded down.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks I have tried to work with him for a number of years, but it is just getting worse and not better  I have recently fully taken on my sisters aby kitten as he wasn't what she was expecting and in her own words to hyper . Since he fully moved in he has been aggressive towards him to when he tries to groom him or snuggle up to him which is quite upsetting . I also find it a struggle to keep up with the cost of vet visits I need to claim money back from the insurance for two visits this month alone anxiety treatment special food etc . I know its not the best of foods but I used to feed him felix beforehand which is quite a price difference compared to royal canin vet food. I will invest in a wire top carrier or see if anyone I know has a old dog training crate I could borrow or one they don't need anymore.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you have no transport of your own, the Rescue may have a volunteer who would come and pick up you and your cat to take you to the Shelter. You could make a donation towards the person's petrol. 

This is a large size of the white wire carriers I mentioned:

Large Rectangular Wire Carrier (19 X 12 X 12" Ht): Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

There is a smaller one but it may not be tall enough for a full sized adult cat.

I'd suggest giving your cat Zylkene supplement for several days before the journey.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sorry but would it not be easier for the new kitten to be rehomed via the rescue (or better being returned to its breeder) rather than an older cat with 'issues'

I hate to say but being in a rescue isn't going to help him overcome them and it may be very difficult for them to rehome him with those issues and he could sadly be there a long time


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I felt sad about your post and was going to say the same as Lilylass.
What exactly is problematic with your cat? Maybe it is something PF members can help with


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> I'm sorry but would it not be easier for the new kitten to be rehomed via the rescue (or better being returned to its breeder) rather than an older cat with 'issues'
> 
> I hate to say but being in a rescue isn't going to help him overcome them and it may be very difficult for them to rehome him with those issues and he could sadly be there a long time





moggie14 said:


> I felt sad about your post and was going to say the same as Lilylass.
> What exactly is problematic with your cat? Maybe it is something PF members can help with


Have to agree ,I had some horrible times with Meeko.
Okay he was a youngster but even at 7/8 months he was more than capable of inflicting injuries and did frequently but I got there with him.
Members on here (sadly no longer active members) and the help of a behaviourist turned him from a very mixed up,unhappy boy into a much more relaxed and happy lad.
It took a lot of hard work but was well worth it,never did it cross my mind to part with him,he was my responsibility, not a "problem" to be passed on to someone else


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I'm sorry but would it not be easier for the new kitten to be rehomed via the rescue (or better being returned to its breeder) rather than an older cat with 'issues'
> 
> I hate to say but being in a rescue isn't going to help him overcome them and it may be very difficult for them to rehome him with those issues and he could sadly be there a long time


 My sister asked the breeder if she could return him and get a refund and the breeder said no  He is a very small cat and I suspect he was the runt of the litter and he is also very shy. When my sister mentioned his small size to the breeder told my sister that he would soon catch up. He hid from her and also didn't want her to hold him and the breeder told her that he wasn't normally like this and babbled on about how friendly he was. I saw her website photos and her home didn't look very clean and my sister said it was a dump. She also didn't go into detail about how energetic Abyssinians are which is something I think she should have mentioned and didn't ask her any questions to see if the cat was right for her she just took her cash.I took him in but on the agreement that my sister can have him back anytime she wants she has hinted that she may well want him back once he's a year old or so and not so kitten like. She is also going through a bad time at the moment and I get the feeling that she will want him back once she has got through her rough patch which is he main reason I'm keeping him. Not trying to start or anything but I'm not rehoming him because of the kitten I have my home halved off at the moment and I would carry on doing that if the only issue was him disliking the kitten .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope the rescue you are using is a no kill one, I always worry about "problem" cats being pts.

Can you list exactly what the issues are, or are you too set on rehoming now.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> If you have no transport of your own, the Rescue may have a volunteer who would come and pick up you and your cat to take you to the Shelter. You could make a donation towards the person's petrol.
> 
> This is a large size of the white wire carriers I mentioned:
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I investigated pet transport prices and the cheapest deal from near Bristol to a rescue centre in Hertfordshire is £250! My other half will be driving me there now as I cant afford that. We are taking him there to a as all the other rescue centres are full to the brim due to kitten season.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catlover5 said:


> My sister asked the breeder if she could return him *and get a refund* and the breeder said no


Why should your sister have got her money back because she didn't want / couldn't cope with the cat 

Whilst I do agree that the 'breeder' (I'm now using this term loosely as they certainly don't sound like a particularly good one) should maybe have gone into breed characteristics if they were wanting to ensure good homes for their cats it is equally the potential owners' responsibility to research the breed to ensure it meets their requirements

My house is divided in 2 - it's been like that a year and will have to remain like that while I have my current cats

Yes, it can be a PITA sometimes & yes, there are times when I hate it and I wish I could just leave doors open & let everyone come & go as they please

It takes a lot of hard work to ensure both cats - and the dog - get enough attention BUT they're my responsibility

I tried to rehome Mia (private rehome to someone I've known since primary school) and it didn't work so she came back - and this is the only way they can both be here

Thankfully all seem happy & Mia is the calmest she's been for a long time BUT should things get as they were before they were separated, then I'm afraid to say I would pts over placing her in a rescue - she would not cope there and with her aggression issues she'd never get rehomed & would be hellishly unhappy and stressed. IMHO there are times when pts isn't always the worst thing ....... at least you know they're safe and not suffering


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry but I'm still confused a bit.
I'm guessing the cat you are rehoming is not young, perhaps middle aged? And poorly? No wonder he is unhappy about the new kitten, it's probably more than he can cope with at the moment, I really feel sorry for him poor chap 
If it were me I would be considering rehoming the kitten. One less cat for you to pay for, and you needn't then worry about affording your poorly cats meds etc.
IF it is a pedigree and no doubt extremely cute it will be rehomed instantly.
Then in a year when your sister decides if she wants a cat again or not she could rescue a young adult then.
I'd still love to know what the issues are - can't we / anyone here help at all?


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Sorry but I'm still confused a bit.
> I'm guessing the cat you are rehoming is not young, perhaps middle aged? And poorly? No wonder he is unhappy about the new kitten, it's probably more than he can cope with at the moment, I really feel sorry for him poor chap
> If it were me I would be considering rehoming the kitten. One less cat for you to pay for, and you needn't then worry about affording your poorly cats meds etc.
> IF it is a pedigree and no doubt extremely cute it will be rehomed instantly.
> ...


 There are quite a few behavioural issues that I have tried to resolve and failed I will go into detail about them latter on.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

catlover5 said:


> There are quite a few behavioural issues that I have tried to resolve and failed I will go into detail about them latter on.


Thank you 
You never know, there might be members on here that can really help you - there is a wealth of experience across the forum x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catlover5 said:


> There are quite a few behavioural issues that I have tried to resolve and failed I will go into detail about them latter on.


Hopefully you will let us know before you leave him in a rescue centre on Monday.
There is a wealth of knowledge on PF,even if the members cant help they will usually know where to find the help needed.This lad should be given a chance and if anyone needs to be rehomed, the kitten should be the one to find a new home.


----------



## catlover5 (Sep 26, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Why should your sister have got her money back because she didn't want / couldn't cope with the cat
> 
> Whilst I do agree that the 'breeder' (I'm now using this term loosely as they certainly don't sound like a particularly good one) should maybe have gone into breed characteristics if they were wanting to ensure good homes for their cats it is equally the potential owners' responsibility to research the breed to ensure it meets their requirements
> 
> ...


 The woman is a real breeder I don't want to say her name she is a member of a governing of the cat fancy cat club. Here is a ok photo she has on her website. It doesn't look nice when you see it enlarged on her site.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There are many breeders of the Gccf, doesn't make them a good breeder, just means they can register offspring with the Gccf.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

catlover5 said:


> Thanks I have tried to work with him for a number of years, but it is just getting worse and not better  I have recently fully taken on my sisters aby kitten as he wasn't what she was expecting and in her own words to hyper . Since he fully moved in he has been aggressive towards him to when he tries to groom him or snuggle up to him which is quite upsetting . I also find it a struggle to keep up with the cost of vet visits I need to claim money back from the insurance for two visits this month alone anxiety treatment special food etc . I know its not the best of foods but I used to feed him felix beforehand which is quite a price difference compared to royal canin vet food. I will invest in a wire top carrier or see if anyone I know has a old dog training crate I could borrow or one they don't need anymore.


I do not understand this at all???

You say you cannot keep up with vet payments and that is an issue. Why take on another cat then? One being young too who will need vet visits anyway.

I am no way judging but it does come across you got a cute kitten and because it is wee tiny and cute it appeals more to you so you are willing to give up a long standing family member as the kitten is the one you choose and he/she comes first.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Actually it is not always the case that a cat who has behavioural problems will be the same in a Shelter, or even in a future domestic home. It can sometimes be the dynamics in the existing home that are the problem, especially when there are several other cats in the household. (I believe the OP has 5 cats?)

Initially when a so-called difficult cat comes into the Shelter, they may show some aggression towards humans, but it's remarkable how many cats calm down over a period of weeks or a few months, and actually become approachable and friendly. 

As a result of this phenomenon it has always been possible to find a suitable adopter for them, and it is rare for us to have a cat returned to us because the new owner could not handle it, or the cat was aggressive. But for the few cats who are returned to us as "unmanageable" we have rehomed them again, and in every case the new owners have been happy with them and had no complaints. I am certain if there were problems we would hear about it as many of our adopters are longstanding members of the organisation, or have adopted from us several times over the years. 

Basically I am saying it would be wrong to assume that a cat going into a Rescue is always going to be worse off than if it remained in the home it has. I really do think in some cases if a cat is very unhappy in their home, it can be a positive step to go into a Shelter with the chance of a new home that is more suitable for their needs and personality. Isn't this what we want for cats - that they should have a home where they can be content? 

I will also add that cats who come in to the Shelter who are so aggressive to other cats that they have to have a pen all to themselves are very rare indeed. I can only think of 2 or 3 in the past few years. In all cases they were successfully rehomed as "only" cats. 

Of course I believe that the utmost effort should be made to try and help a cat who is unhappy and stressed settle in the home they have, to the extent of consulting a pet behaviourist for guidance if all else has failed. 

But at the end of the day it's about quality of life for the cat. If the cat in question is miserable and stressed living with the other cats in the household, then IMO it deserves a chance of happiness in a new home. 

There are many smaller independent Rescues in the Uk who operate a no-kill policy and I very much hope the Rescue that's offered a place to the OP's cat is one of those. 

We do have some cats at the Shelter who will not be re-homed, due to old age or serious chronic health issues. They don't live in pens, but in the part of the Shelter that is a sanctuary, where they all mix together. A few of them roam freely around the Shelter. We never have any pts unless our vet advises it on health grounds.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great post chillminx :thumbup1:
However it's still not known what the problem is with the resident cat. And bringing another kitten into the household would be the worst thing to do.
I would love to learn more to see if we can help


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> And bringing another kitten into the household would be the worst thing to do.


Agreed - I'd love another 1 or 2 or 3  BUT with things how they are & Mia how she is I can't & I'm also struggling to understanding why the OP would do that when they know one of their CTS has issues


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catlover5 said:


> The woman is a real breeder I don't want to say her name she is a member of a governing of the cat fancy cat club. Here is a ok photo she has on her website.


By stealing a photo from her website you may as well have named her, as it can easily be traced back to her site.


----------

